# Do Not Touch the Frog: Mark Moffett's lecture on his trip to photograph P. terribilis



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Photographer and ecologist Mark Moffett gives a humorous lecture on his expedition to photograph Phyllobates terribilis in its natural habitat in Colombia. 

World Science Festival Video : Spotlight: Do Not Touch the Frog


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Boy, he sure paid a hefty price for a picture!


----------

